# Need direction-class A seeking physio



## Jarnhamar (10 Nov 2011)

Need some direction. Will the CF authorize class A members to get (CF funded) physio?

Was on class B for 2 years, during that time  got physio authorized (arm injury) through a visit to sick parade (10 visits worth) which was done through a civilian physiotherapist. I got authorized for another 10 but only used 2, arm was good to go so didn't waste the other visits.

Have since finished class B contract and back to class A.  Have a CT date for the regs end of  January.  Will the CF authorize physio visits to someone on class A?   It's for a different/new injury that happened during the class B contract before it finished that's been on going.   (Since about june)
When I called Ottawa Montfort to see if I could go for sick parade as a class A they said no go to the local hospital. I went to the local hospital and they said there was nothing they could do-I should go to a sports injury type specialist on my own.  I went back to the physio place and they looked at it for free but said they couldn't do anything unless I got another referral through the army.  Army won''t apparently because I'm class A and not full time yet- doesn't seem to matter that it happened during my class B time.

Is there anything I can do to get physio through the CF right now so I don't show up for the reg force and have to head for sick parade on day 2?

[


----------



## aesop081 (10 Nov 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> It's for a different/new injury that happened during the class B contract before it finished that's been on going.



First question is : Is that injury documented (i.e. did you go the MIR for it when it happened) ?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Nov 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> First question is : Is that injury documented (i.e. did you go the MIR for it when it happened) ?



...........or submit a CF 98?


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Nov 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> First question is : Is that injury documented (i.e. did you go the MIR for it when it happened) ?



Does posting it on army.ca count?  ;D

I started a CF98 for it but like cansofcom memos, CT memos, release memos transfer memos etc.. It goes missing out of the company office and I need to start it over. If need be though the chief clerk at my unit was aware that I was initiating one at least.


----------



## ark (10 Nov 2011)

Last I heard was that personnel on Class A was entitled to have any service related injury requiring treatment covered (on the civvy side) AND be paid Class A for any related visitations. 

As I said this is something I heard and have no official reference I could point you to. Perhaps someone here can provide one, or refute this claim.


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Nov 2011)

ark said:
			
		

> Last I heard was that personnel on Class A was entitled to have any service related injury requiring treatment covered (on the civvy side) AND be paid Class A for any related visitations.
> 
> As I said this is something I heard and have no official reference I could point you to. Perhaps someone here can provide one, or refute this claim.



I will refute it,

Only if the member is on DISCOMP, or has been approved by VAC, for which they will cover it.

Grim, 

Head over to you local IPSC, they may be able to help with the CF98, and speed things up for you.

dileas

tess


----------



## dapaterson (11 Nov 2011)

If you were injured on military service, the CF will provide medical care to resolve the injury, regardless of your class of service.

DISCOMP only comes into play if the injury prevents you from working; it does not determine entitlement to medical care.


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Nov 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If you were injured on military service, the CF will provide medical care to resolve the injury, regardless of your class of service.
> 
> DISCOMP only comes into play if the injury prevents you from working; it does not determine entitlement to medical care.




However, 

If he is looking for Physio, outside of prescribed amount he will not be entitled, unless he is on a period of service beyond Class A, such as DISCOMP, correct?

dileas

tess


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Nov 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'll call Montfort again on Monday and try to argue the case, I don't want to drive an hour and get sent back. (That already happened 4 times in a row with them for post tour medical appointments).

I'm not sure if it would classify as an injury, I didn't twist my ankle on a specific date or anything. I just started increasing my PT and the pain developed.  I'm not looking for anything long term I figure a few visits and I'll be on the road to recovery (and not reporting in injured)

The class A/ medical stuff is tricky.  We had a class A soldier injured in Petawawa during an ex and when he went to the base hospital he was turned around and sent to Pembroke. That may be SOP however we were also told "he is class A and not in titled to use the base hospital".  I'm not sure if that was right of them or not but it shows that there isn't a set standard that everyone follows.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Nov 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. I'll call Montfort again on Monday and try to argue the case, I don't want to drive an hour and get sent back. (That already happened 4 times in a row with them for post tour medical appointments).
> 
> I'm not sure if it would classify as an injury, I didn't twist my ankle on a specific date or anything. I just started increasing my PT and the pain developed.  I'm not looking for anything long term I figure a few visits and I'll be on the road to recovery (and not reporting in injured)
> 
> The class A/ medical stuff is tricky.  *We had a class A soldier injured in Petawawa during an ex and when he went to the base hospital he was turned around and sent to Pembroke. That may be SOP however we were also told "he is class A and not in titled to use the base hospital".*  I'm not sure if that was right of them or not but it shows that there isn't a set standard that everyone follows.



I have to wonder, why I fail to be suprised by this :

At what stage would an injury be deemed serious enough for the military medical system to intervene in a military injury? Or would they still insist he be sent to Pembroke if having a heart attack or he was bleeding out?

Sometimes, we're our own worst enemy.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (12 Nov 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I have to wonder, why I fail to be suprised by this :
> 
> At what stage would an injury be deemed serious enough for the military medical system to intervene in a military injury? *Or would they still insist he be sent to Pembroke if having a heart attack or he was bleeding out?*
> 
> Sometimes, we're our own worst enemy.



Granted, my military medical experience is dated but I think I know the sentiment that you are trying to convey - i.e. providing absolutely no care in-house and telling the individual to seek care in the civilian system.  However, unless things have changed significantly at the Petawawa base hospital (or for that matter in the majority of base medical facilities), I would hope that they *would* transfer anyone (regular, reserve or civilian) presenting with an MI or major trauma to a facility that is more capable of handling that level of emergency.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Nov 2011)

What I'm trying to convey is, possibly, the double standard. If you're a Cl A reservist, you're simply a pain in the ass to them and they would rather blow you off to someone else (Pembroke), no matter the problem, whether critical or athlete's foot.

It's unfortunate, the idea of the red headed step child still seems to exist. One would think, after the last 10 years, that one uniform = one service would have overtaken the accountants, lawyers and dinosaurs. That if you're in uniform and report to a DND medical facility, you'll be treated the same as anyone else in uniform. So long as you're on duty.

Guess not. No suprise.

Maybe I'm missing something. On the face of it, it blows big ones.


----------



## Haggis (14 Nov 2011)

The Base Hospital in Petawawa routinely refers folks to Pembroke General during off hours and weekends as they are understaffed.  As I understand it there is an SLA for this.

Now, on the subject of Res F medical overage, take a read at CANFORGENS 175/11 (ENTITLEMENTS OF RESERVISTS TO CF HEALTH CARE) and 126/11 (FIELD AMBULANCE MEDICAL LINK TEAM FOR PRIMARY RESERVES
).

Para 1 of CANFORGEN 175/11 states: IN ACCORDANCE WITH THE PRINCIPLE THAT THE CF MUST ALWAYS MEET THE EMERGENT AND URGENT HEALTH CARE NEEDS OF ITS MEMBERS, *EVERY RESERVIST WHO PRESENTS TO A CF CLINIC SHOULD, AS A MINIMUM, BE EVALUATED TO ENSURE THAT IMMEDIATE HEALTH CARE NEEDS ARE MET*. THIS APPLIES TO MEMBERS ON RFC  

Para 1 of CANFORGEN 126/11 states the role of the FAMLTs as follows:

"1. THE FIELD AMBULANCE MEDICAL LINK TEAM (FAMLT) IS AN INITIATIVE DESIGNED TO IMPROVE RESERVE ACCESS AND UNDERSTANDING OF RESERVE HEALTH CARE ENTITLEMENTS BY MEETING THE FOLLOWING OBJECTIVES: 

A. COORDINATION OF POST-DEPLOYMENT SCREENING AND FOLLOW-UP OF ALL DISMOUNTING PRIMARY RESERVISTS 

B. INCREASED EDUCATION FOR ALL PRIMARY RESERVISTS ABOUT CF HEALTH CARE ENTITLEMENTS 

C. *IMPROVED FOLLOW-UP FOR SERVICE RELATED INJURIES/ILLNESS WITH PRIMARY RESERVISTS*, AND 

D. LIAISING AS REQUIRED WITH LOCAL CF CLINICS, CF CASE MANAGERS, AND CIVILIAN RESOURCES SUCH AS THE JOINT PERSONNEL SUPPORT UNIT/INTEGRATED PERSONNEL SUPPORT CENTRE (JPSU/IPSC) AND VETERANS AFFAIRS CANADA (VAC) 

*Grimaldus:*  Do up another CF98. If you were injured doing self-supervised PT - even while on Class A service -  then your injury could be attribuitable to service and covered under CANFORGEN 115/08.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Nov 2011)

Haggis said:
			
		

> The Base Hospital in Petawawa routinely refers folks to Pembroke General during off hours and weekends as they are understaffed.



Pretty sure _all_ CF clinics refer people to civilian facilities after hours.  I don't think any of them are staffed 24/7 anymore.

However, I could be wrong, it's been known to happen.


----------



## Brasidas (14 Nov 2011)

Wrt the original post, I've gotten physio for service-related injuries received while on class A, as have other members of my unit.

Procedure was to seek medical evaluation as soon as possible (military or civilian), CF98 and civvie documentation photocopied with at least one copy sticking with the member (or their escort) to avoid loss in the ether, and referal to physio through CF medical.

In Edmonton, that was CDU(C) and then the base physiotherapy clinic.

Class A days available to the member through the unit when treatment received.


----------

